# Done



## IndyUL (Jan 21, 2019)

Got a better day job... Done.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Congrats.


----------



## IndyUL (Jan 21, 2019)

Still in transportation..


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

As long as you have a guaranteed income and your boss isn't some algorithm, you're all set. Too much uncertainty in rideshare.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Hopefully not in food delivery.


----------



## IndyUL (Jan 21, 2019)

Illini said:


> Hopefully not in food delivery.


No, I'll be the branch manager for a Midwest trucking company here in Indianapolis.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Congrats and good luck.

If you haven't uninstalled the app, you're not out yet.


----------



## IndyUL (Jan 21, 2019)

Pffft, uninstalled... ;-)


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Good on ya! I am hopefully there soon myself


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

IndyUL said:


> Got a better day job... Done.


You should have started this thread, "Free at last", "No more rideshare prisoner", and my favorite "So long s*****", lol.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

IndyUL said:


> Pffft, uninstalled... ;-)


Also, tell Dara off in a no-holds back scathing email.


----------



## IndyUL (Jan 21, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Also, tell Dara off in a no-holds back scathing email.


Naaa, not my style.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

IndyUL said:


> Naaa, not my style.


☹


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

IndyUL said:


> Got a better day job... Done.


Your community needs you


----------

